# Intersesting



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Weedhopper please don't pi## on this thread with some garbeled spew!

If you don't like the story so be it.

Love This Comeback! From a woman in Colorado:

One of my sons serves in the military. He is still stateside, here
in California. He called me yesterday to let me know how warm
and welcoming people were to him, and his troops, everywhere
he goes, telling me how people shake their hands, and thank
them for being willing to serve, and fight, for not only our own
freedoms but so that others may have them also.

But he also told me about an incident in the grocery store he
stopped at yesterday, on his way home from the base. He said
that ahead of several people in front of him stood a woman
dressed in a burkha. He said when she got to the cashier she
loudly remarked about the US flag lapel pin the cashier wore
on her smock.

The cashier reached up and touched the pin, and said proudly,
"Yes, I always wear it and I probably always will."

The woman in the burkha then asked the cashier when she
was going to stop bombing her countrymen, explaining that
she was Iraqi.

A gentleman standing behind my son stepped forward, putting
his arm around my son's shoulders, and nodding towards my
son, said in a calm and gentle voice to the Iraqi woman: "Lady,
hundreds of thousands of men and women like this young man
have fought and died so that YOU could stand here, in MY
country and accuse a check-out cashier of bombing YOUR
countrymen. It is my belief that had you been this outspoken in
YOUR own country, we wouldn't need to be here today.
But, hey, if you have now learned how to speak out so loudly
and clearly, I'll gladly buy you a ticket and pay your way back to
Iraq so you can straighten out the mess in YOUR country that
you are obviously here in MY country to avoid."

Everyone within hearing distance cheered!

Patriotism is not a Fad, It's what we stand for.

GOD BLESS THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

*AMEN*

huntin1


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

Love IT :beer:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Bullseye!!!!


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

Potential urban legend (hasn't been proven to be correct or incorrect though):
http://www.snopes.com/rumors/lapelpin.asp


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

That is great!


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> Potential urban legend (hasn't been proven to be correct or incorrect though)


Neither has the existence of God, so what's the point???????????????????


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> Neither has the existence of God, so what's the point???????????????????


The existance of God actually means something?


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Squeeker said: Potential urban legend (hasn't been proven to be correct or incorrect though)

Gohon said: Neither has the existence of God, so what's the point???????????????????

Militant_Tiger said: The existance of God actually means something?

If you're going to follow me around like a little puppet puppy dog in all threads, at least don't ask a question to my asked question. Especially a question that is just plain stupid, even for you. I know it is easy to make you jump and dance on a string but at least make a little sense with your post, even if it is painful for you to think.


----------

